
Cons to opening a startup outside Silicon Valley - 20andup
http://www.techship2038.com/post/25256780475/cons-to-opening-a-startup-outside-silicon-valley#
======
mixmasteralan
QUOTE: "There are programmers, but they don’t have the right program language
to work in a tech startup."

Programming languages should really not matter at all.

